# Braida verso il ritorno al Milan. Maldini stanco.



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio ( http://www.milanworld.net/rivoluzione-milan-torna-braida-vt86425.html ), Braida va verso il ritorno al Milan. In quale ruolo? Possibile ruolo istituzionale o "sul campo". Magari come DS al posto di Massara o di fianco a Boban se Maldini (che viene descritto stanco per questi due anni travagliati) dovesse andare via. Il nome di Braida era stato fatto anche in caso di passaggio del Milan a Arnault, che ha smentito più volte. 

Gazidis, che gode della stima di Elliott, è praticamente blindato e resterà al suo post.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio ( http://www.milanworld.net/rivoluzione-milan-torna-braida-vt86425.html ), Braida va verso il ritorno al Milan. In quale ruolo? Possibile ruolo istituzionale o "sul campo". Magari come DS al posto di Massara o di fianco a Boban se Maldini (che viene descritto stanco per questi due anni travagliati) dovesse andare via. Il nome di Braida era stato fatto anche in caso di passaggio del Milan a Arnault, che ha smentito più volte.
> 
> Gazidis, che gode della stima di Elliott, è praticamente blindato e resterà al suo post.


.


----------



## mark (21 Febbraio 2020)

Se Maldini va via, cade tutta la (poca) fiducia che mi è rimasta


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio ( http://www.milanworld.net/rivoluzione-milan-torna-braida-vt86425.html ), Braida va verso il ritorno al Milan. In quale ruolo? Possibile ruolo istituzionale o "sul campo". Magari come DS al posto di Massara o di fianco a Boban se Maldini (che viene descritto stanco per questi due anni travagliati) dovesse andare via. Il nome di Braida era stato fatto anche in caso di passaggio del Milan a Arnault, che ha smentito più volte.
> 
> Gazidis, che gode della stima di Elliott, è praticamente blindato e resterà al suo post.



Sì, ma Gazidis blindato è come Calhanoglu titolare fisso. Sempre gente forte nei posti giusti abbiamo.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Se Maldini va via, cade tutta la (poca) fiducia che mi è rimasta



Leonardo ha chiesto di poter fare un mercato di testa sua, senza intrusioni, era convinto che con l'ingaggio di qualche calciatore esperto si sarebbe arrivati quarti...una volta appreso che sarebbe stato un mercato di giovani se n'è andato...Gattuso lo ha seguito...Maldini lo stava facendo ma poi gli è stato offerto un ruolo centralissimo e ha detto si, giusto perchè non se lo sarebbe potuto perdonare di non provarci per il suo Milan.... ma a giugno temo se ne andrà, anche Paolo sa benissimo che senza innesti di esperienza e qualità non si fa nessuno step up...


----------



## sipno (21 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Leonardo ha chiesto di poter fare un mercato di testa sua, senza intrusioni, era convinto che con l'ingaggio di qualche calciatore esperto si sarebbe arrivati quarti...una volta appreso che sarebbe stato un mercato di giovani se n'è andato...Gattuso lo ha seguito...Maldini lo stava facendo ma poi gli è stato offerto un ruolo centralissimo e ha detto si, giusto perchè non se lo sarebbe potuto perdonare di non provarci per il suo Milan.... ma a giugno temo se ne andrà, anche Paolo sa benissimo che senza innesti di esperienza e qualità non si fa nessuno step up...



Ma perchè mentire a voi stessi...
Gattuso non sarebbe mai rimasto, nessuno lo avrebbe confermato.
Leonardo ha fatto solo danni e secondo me se ne è andato perchè si è sentito offeso visto che giustamente le colpe sono cadute su di lui.
Tra il Pipita/Piatek Caldara e Paquetà ha fatto danni indecenti.

Maldini e Boban quando hanno accettato Elliot sapevano in cosa andavano incontro, se se ne vanno fanno solo la figura dei codardi.

Ibra è stato preso alla fine, quindi significa che in dirigenza si stanno convincendo che combinazione di cose serve per andare avanti.
giovani ed esperti.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 21 febbraio ( http://www.milanworld.net/rivoluzione-milan-torna-braida-vt86425.html ), Braida va verso il ritorno al Milan. In quale ruolo? Possibile ruolo istituzionale o "sul campo". Magari come DS al posto di Massara o di fianco a Boban se Maldini (che viene descritto stanco per questi due anni travagliati) dovesse andare via. Il nome di Braida era stato fatto anche in caso di passaggio del Milan a Arnault, che ha smentito più volte.
> 
> Gazidis, che gode della stima di Elliott, è praticamente blindato e resterà al suo post.



ha 74 anni,dove si vuole andare sperando nei fasti di un tempo che non tornerà più con le stesse persone?
ricambio generazionale,abc di qualunque progetto serio.
non hanno più neanche le forze e le idee per ripartire queste persone.


----------

